# Moebius Deluxe Dracula



## septimuspretori (Jan 26, 2011)

Mine arrived today. I was wondering if any of you guys would know if the Detail Kit by Kustom Kit Krafters for the first Moebius Broadway Dracula would work with the Deluxe version. The part I want most is the clear flame..but I wonder if the shirt would work, too?

Ben


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

I haven't seen the detail kit, but it should work fine. The shirt is the same part between the standard and deluxe kits, as well as the flame. Only real parts difference is add on pieces like the victim, column, and some changes to the cape and arm.


----------



## septimuspretori (Jan 26, 2011)

Thanks!!

Ben


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

I've started building mine! What another awesome kit!!


----------



## painter x (Oct 15, 2006)

Im waiting on mine to arrive should have it today

I love what Moebius has done for the hobby


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

Whoohoo....mine just arrived and I managed to dodge a customs charge :thumbsup:


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Just got mine yesterday.Very Aurora like box art that really sets the mood.:thumbsup:


----------



## captainmarvel1957 (Jun 28, 2012)

Got my Dracula and Kogar and a couple of other kits from Mega yesterday. Haven't cracked the seal on the kit yet but I am itching to build it!

The problem now is priming the kit in the dead of winter. Do you fellas spray paint inside your houses in the dead of winter?


----------



## painter x (Oct 15, 2006)

captainmarvel1957 said:


> Got my Dracula and Kogar and a couple of other kits from Mega yesterday. Haven't cracked the seal on the kit yet but I am itching to build it!
> 
> The problem now is priming the kit in the dead of winter. Do you fellas spray paint inside your houses in the dead of winter?



I got mine today Im simply amazed how good this looks

I live in Flordia but i prime outside on the car port But on really cold days
I cant prime but i never prime inside lots of harmful vapors not good for the inside


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

If you have a mini spray room with ventilation system going out the house,you can.One can be made with cheap planks as a skeleton.Secure flexible transparent plastic over it.Put a small table inside with spray box.On top of the spray box, you can install the fan ventillation system,which includes the fan and exaust tube that can be installled on the window frame when needed.Very affordable and efficient.:thumbsup:


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I bought a Pace spray booth... best investment I ever made. I can spray indoors 24/7 summer and winter. They are pretty much ready to go too...


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Major favor to do for yourself is make a quick window insert to hold your spraybooth's exhaust port (right below the main port). I made mine out of foamcore - after 3 years it needs to be replaced because of exposure to rain and snow, but it's cheap and easy to make and makes setting up the spraybooth a total breeze.


----------



## captainmarvel1957 (Jun 28, 2012)

Youse guys are da' best! Thanks!

So, does anybody have pictures of their start on this kit yet? 

I was wondering about the colors for the girl's gown and shoes. In the test photos the gown was a light yellow while on the box art the gown is a light gray. It comes down to personal taste. A friend of mine who looks a lot like Dracula's victim saw the kit last night and said she thought the gown should be red with black pumps. She has pretty good taste so I may follow her instincts.

The other color comment I would make is that when I watched the restored Dracula on blu-ray I noticed that his vest and shirt are not both the same shade of white. Initially when I noticed it I thought the vest might be a light gray or maybe even a cream color. If you have the blu ray take a look at the scene in the movie where Lugosi is walking to the theatre after biting the flower girl. It's pretty obvious in that shot. Then this evening I watched the first episode of the new season of Downton Abbey and noticed that the shirts and vests of the men's formal wear didn't match either. The shirts were white while the vests appeared to be slightly off white. Maybe a hint of light gray. The vests were still white but there was a difference in the shade.


----------



## DinoMike (Jan 1, 1970)

In the Modeling Forum here at HT, dconlon did just that with the Janus Dracula. Shirt was white, vest was an ivory color. Really makes it pop.


----------



## captainmarvel1957 (Jun 28, 2012)

Just took a look at dconlon's Janus Dracula. It does look great. I think that is the right shirt and vest combination. Thanks for pointing it out, Dino!


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

I'll be posting mine maybe tomorrow. A lot of work on the seems (redo, redo, redo) but I think it's a great model kit!


----------

